# Reminder: DO NOT POST SPOILERS



## Fugu

*Do NOT post them.*

If you do, you will be removed from the Entertainment forum, and risk a 30-day ban from HFBoards for certain significant movies and popular series, like ones Disney or HBO produces-- for example.


If you know how, and it fits the discussion, use collapse tags to enter information that would be considered a spoiler to some readers. Post a warning that the collapse contains a spoiler. Format (no spaces):

[ collapse=<name or number> ]your text[ /collapse ]

This is how it will appear:
[collapse=<name or number>]your text[/collapse]

Click on the +/- to view.

Spoiler tags work also, but the text can appear in quoted posts due to the white text on gray background format.


----------



## hangman005

*How to use spoiler tags
*​*Spoiler tags can be applied in two ways, though the end result is the same.

The first is to highlight the desired text and select the button below, and select the "Spoiler" option.*






*The following prompt should appear and in most cases can and should be left blank.*






*The other is manually add


HTML:


[SPOILER] [/SPOILER]

 to the start and end of the desired text.

The end result should look something like this.
*


Spoiler



Harry Potter is a wizard


----------

